# Pest coral or not ?



## newhopedreams2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi ,

I am new to coral. I bought some coral from local moving sale. Please see my pictures. 

I think I read some posting at somewhere indicating the coral is pest, and it is suggested that all the coral needs to be removed. 

What should I do now? 

Many thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Not a coral but a pest anemone that will cause some problems with corals.Peppermint shrimps,certain file fishes,copperband butterfly fish,eat it or injecting aptasia X,Joes Juice,Kalkwasser,vinager,lemon juice,bioling water into the oral disk.


----------



## newhopedreams2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

What about those in the second picture?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks to be Majano anemones wich are another nuisance and can be treated in a similar fasion but the biological means are not as likely to enjoy them as they seem to be less palatable.They are also possible to remove from the rock foot and all unlike the aptasia.Aptasia will simply reproduce from any small risidual piece left behind and then some.If the rock is removable it might be easier to eradicate it outside the tank.


----------

